# today



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Brother took quick candid today. Turned out pretty cool we thought.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Is that a lab coat?

I missed the PT memo suggesting we shop with the chemists and cardiologists.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That spray coat is awesome! What did you spray on those vessels?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Good composition!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

CApainter said:


> That spray coat is awesome! What did you spray on those vessels?


Thanks I like it too! Far more comfortable than a monkey suit.

They were already primed with kem kromik. New build. We put on two coats of Sierra Alkyd that the contractor supplied. I believe we got 19 more sites lined up. The spray coat will be getting lots of use, I love it. Turn up the collar and no paint on your neck. It's my dad's from the 90's believe it or not!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

You need to stand in front of an RV.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow Ud that's amazing how u can do that with photos shop!


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> Wow Ud that's amazing how u can do that with photos shop!


 Thanks, it was a cool source picture that you took.
The idea popped into my head as soon as I saw it.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

You look more like Bryan Cranston !


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Today... New job. 4 this time. Blasting one.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bryce,

I'm amazed there isn't more dust flying around! What are you using as an abrasive media, Kleen Blast nickel slag, or garnet ?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

....


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol. Trade secret on that one. That pic is during full blast.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Helpers


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Man urethane smells good first thing in the morning!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

bryceraisanen said:


> View attachment 52674
> 
> 
> Man urethane smells good first thing in the morning!


Getting tanked!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anybody use electrostatic for piping like this? Or for the tanks for that matter.

I'm thinking it could really speed up the process. That piping there bout 18 hours for two full coats. Would like it to be 6 :-D


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't see how electrostatic would be any faster
And then the material is way more $ no?
What would there be any jeopardy? With a ground line on them tanks I wonder. Don't know

Way back when, and it's got nothing to do with this but. This guy did some welding on a tank that held gasoline. And u know I was a bit interested so I asked about u know the jeopardy here. And counterintuitievely to me. The tank has to be full, apparently you can weld the tank full of gas, but if it were emptied it's boom time, the fumes is what explodes.
Naaah I didn't hang around and watch.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Short stubby one today an tmrw.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

*wow. Thats pretty sweet. Judging from this thread you must do alot of these? *


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

First coat tank an pipe


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

The one we finished Friday.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You mask and spray the pipe bryce?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

No. Tape and 3/4 mini rollers


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

It's noon. Second coat dun. On the road again....


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

You are a machine bryce. Or at least half machine.

You hear that @Underdog? We need a cyborg photoshop theme.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bryceraisanen said:


> View attachment 53114
> 
> 
> It's noon. Second coat dun. On the road again....


Time to kick back and have a smoke . . . . . . OFF SITE  :thumbsup:

Good job


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> You are a machine bryce. Or at least half machine.
> 
> You hear that @Underdog? We need a cyborg photoshop theme.


Thanks! Probably the best compliment I've gotten in my life. I pride myself on cranking out some serious billables.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> You are a machine bryce. Or at least half machine.
> 
> You hear that @*Underdog*? We need a cyborg photoshop theme.



Three might be pushing it but I can't turn my back on a challenge.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Underdog said:


> Three might be pushing it but I can't turn my back on a challenge.


Our hero just checked in.

You da man, Dog.

:notworthy:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Gonna be a few days building containment. Tailgate safety talks as usual. Topic recommendations? I think we'll start with PPE and how to identify/address signs of fatigue.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

It's so bizzy. They are bringing new guys in. This one kid. Well he's over the top enthusiastic, tries too hard? If one can picture.

So this one day the 'tool box talk' is on spill prevention. 

This day the kid somehow? How I don't even know. But while getting into the elevator on 10 he dumps a whole five into the shaft, that little gap between the door and the floor of the car. Glump. Right down. The whole five. Ten floors. Hahaha. Can't make this stuff up. 

Luckily I don't think anything is gonna become of it. Them cars and in the shaft there ate pricey sensors and stuff. I guess nothing got hit. 

You want to make a impression ad a new guy? Don't make a impression is what u need to understand. Hahaha


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Oden said:


> It's so bizzy. They are bringing new guys in. This one kid. Well he's over the top enthusiastic, tries too hard? If one can picture.
> 
> So this one day the 'tool box talk' is on spill prevention.
> 
> ...


Tell that kid to duck his head and go with the flow.

Need to look around and fit in on an Oden site, not stand out.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Like the motor heads say. That guys so far advanced, he's retarded.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> Like the motor heads say. That guys so far advanced, he's retarded.


Sorry i cant figure out how to post unless i quote someone.

Anyway, last day here. If the dew ever dries off, ill put on the finish coat and get outta here. On like my 6th cuppa joe already.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Sorry i cant figure out how to post unless i quote someone.
> 
> Anyway, last day here. If the dew ever dries off, ill put on the finish coat and get outta here. On like my 6th cuppa joe already.
> 
> ...


Industrial fans and heaters?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> Industrial fans and heaters?


Nope. Just waited for the sun to get a little higher. Done now. Just gotta cleanup.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> Nope. Just waited for the sun to get a little higher. Done now. Just gotta cleanup.


New phone wont let me post without quoting. Argh.


Back to the bulk tank work. Think this is my 8th one this year but im losing track fast! Sprayed first coat 2day.


----------

